# How long is YOUR quacker??  Why??



## ed4copies (Dec 5, 2009)

I received the third email about this topic, so I am opening it for conversation, please conversate!!!

The instructions on the duck call mechanisms say you need a three inch long blank.  The imported camos are 1.75 x 2.875 inches, so I can cut them to 1.75 square by just under 3".  So the camo "quacker" shown below is under three inches long.  But it quacks like a duck (call), so is it a duckcall???

So "Ducky guys", can this material "suit the bill" so to speak??

Thanks for your feedback, both serious and otherwise!!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## alphageek (Dec 5, 2009)

Ed, You're Quacking UP!    Sorry.. I don't have a clue.   

I would be curious though - from my waveguide theory class, the sound should be either a different frequency OR volume based on the length.  That doesn't however mean that longer is better, the 1/8" or so shorter could actually make it louder.   I doubt that the frequency is affected much because these are reed based.

But then again.. Thats all based on my thoughts from a 15+ year ago engineering class, not on any real knowledge.


----------



## DennisM (Dec 5, 2009)

No clue either, but considering I have seen guys for many years do it the old fashioned way,,, Hand over mouth and quack! And I doubt that each one of those is the same, so would have to say I bet it would still work just fine!

Now for the hardcore guys, who carry a tape measure with them in the field next to the cork screw and wine bottle.... neverknow...


----------



## Daniel (Dec 5, 2009)

I am sure it will work just fine but you may find you are taking an above average number of ducks with short bills. All right so I am just kidding. I do see the problem from the marketing stand point. what about just adding a trim band to the blank. just a 1/8 inch sheet of black plastic or something to bring the blank up to 3 inches?


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 5, 2009)

Then we'll get only "black-billed ducks"??


I like that thought, Daniel, I could add one to each end to "finish off" the piece.


----------



## WoodWizard (Dec 5, 2009)

alphageek said:


> Ed, You're Quacking UP!  Sorry.. I don't have a clue.
> 
> I would be curious though - from my waveguide theory class, the sound should be either a different frequency OR volume based on the length. That doesn't however mean that longer is better, the 1/8" or so shorter could actually make it louder. I doubt that the frequency is affected much because these are reed based.
> 
> But then again.. Thats all based on my thoughts from a 15+ year ago engineering class, not on any real knowledge.


I told the wife "that doesnt however mean longer is better"


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 5, 2009)

WoodWizard said:


> I told the wife "that doesnt however mean longer is better"




Did you "Quack her up???"


How are her cookies doing?   Should we announce the "cookie party" tomorrow at your place???


----------



## avbill (Dec 5, 2009)

Ed       The sound resonates with the quality /density of the wood....  or in your case the acrylic.  I have a duck call and the chamber is 5+ inches.  The second aspect to the sound comes into play with the thickness of the call.  The third part to the puzzle     is how big a blow hard the caller is?  And become the toughie subject for the caller!


----------



## Sberger (Dec 5, 2009)

It's fine, just a duck with a sore throat!


----------



## armyturner (Dec 7, 2009)

Ed,

I make my duck calls in 3 different styles. One is about 2 3/4" long, one about 3 1/4", and one about 4". I can put the same insert in all three barrels and can't notice enough difference to make a difference. I am sure that someone that calls in competitions could tell a difference in the tone or volume, but not me. There are a lot of people that make calls in the 3" or under range. They should work fine.


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 8, 2009)

The only ruler I have is 6" long and my quacker is just a bit longer than that.  why you need to know such personal information is beyond me!


----------



## altaciii (Dec 8, 2009)

It seems to me that a shorter call may have the sound of a different quackalect.  Say a southern quackalect vs a Noreastern quackalect.  We, as humans, may not be able to distinguish between the two but the ducks will and I'm sure that there may be times when the hunter is using the southern quackalect and northern ducks may take offense to their Southern charm and just fly away.  The same thing may occur in the reverse.  Ducks flying North for the summer could get confused if, say the hunter is using the southern quackalect and the ducks feel they never left the south and stll have a longer distance to travel.  Does this make sense to anyone else or am I the only one going quackers?


----------



## DennisM (Dec 8, 2009)

altaciii said:


> It seems to me that a shorter call may have the sound of a different quackalect. Say a southern quackalect vs a Noreastern quackalect. We, as humans, may not be able to distinguish between the two but the ducks will and I'm sure that there may be times when the hunter is using the southern quackalect and northern ducks may take offense to their Southern charm and just fly away. The same thing may occur in the reverse. Ducks flying North for the summer could get confused if, say the hunter is using the southern quackalect and the ducks feel they never left the south and stll have a longer distance to travel. Does this make sense to anyone else or am I the only one going quackers?


 
Ok so what we need to do is have someone from the south send me a quaker from down there and I will go get one from ed and then run it through a spectrum analyzer and see if there is any difference...


----------



## mredburn (Dec 8, 2009)

Dare I say this post is not all its Quacked up to be.


----------



## diamundgem (Dec 8, 2009)

I went to a craft show and a fellow there didn't do anything but calls. All of his were shorter than mine and he sold them very well. I think he must have known what he was doing


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 8, 2009)

diamundgem said:


> I went to a craft show and a fellow there didn't do anything but calls. All of his were shorter than mine and he sold them very well. I think he must have known what he was doing




Clearly, that would ELIMINATE all of us!!

I suspect if he knows how to USE the quacker, he will beat me hands down.  But, I always hope my prospective customer can quack.

Some of these responses are great, never considered the "quackalect" before!!!  Brilliant!!!!  well,clever at least!


----------



## mrcook4570 (Dec 8, 2009)

Just like fountain pens, you will be able to sell calls much more effectively if you know them inside and out.  Tone qualities of various materials, adjusting reeds, preferred materials, producing the full range of calls (quack, hail, comeback, feed), etc.  Then swap hunting stories and send the guy home with a bag full of calls (after payment, of course) :biggrin:


----------



## dogcatcher (Dec 8, 2009)

Everything is tied to the toneboard.  As a duck callmaker I make the toneboard and then adjust the barrel length to the toneboard.  To do this you need to experiment with different sizes of barrels and then run the call through a calling sequence until you get the best sound.  Make sure you run a feed call and comeback call sequence.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 8, 2009)

dogcatcher said:


> Everything is tied to the toneboard.  As a duck callmaker I make the toneboard and then adjust the barrel length to the toneboard.  To do this you need to experiment with different sizes of barrels and then run the call through a calling sequence until you get the best sound.  Make sure you run a feed call and comeback call sequence.



I can do that!!!

"Hey, Dawn, it's suppertime!!! (feed call)"
Yeah, I made hot dogs on the grill (information)
"Where the heck you runnin off to?"  (comeback call)

Where should I add QUACKS???


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 9, 2009)

Duck calls are blown from the long end. How the length affects sound is a puzzlement to me. I make most of my calls with 4" barrels.
But, many other custom makers make their calls much shorter.
I have made, on order and at the request of the customer, goose calls 5" to 7" long.

As to my "quacker" only my wife knows and I ain't sayin'.


----------



## dow (Dec 9, 2009)

*Quackity Quack*

Take out those papers and the trash
Or you don't get no spending cash
If you don't sweep that kitchen floor
You ain't gonna rock 'n' roll no more

Quackity Quack
Don't talk back

Just finish cleaning up your room
Let's see that dust fly with that broom
Get all that garbage out of sight
Or you don't go out Friday night

Quackity Quack
Don't talk back

You just put on your coat and hat
And walk yourself to the laundromat
And when you finish doing that
Bring in the dog and put out the cat

Quackity Quack
Don't talk back

Don't you give me no dirty looks
Your father's hip he knows what cooks
Just tell your hoodlum friends outside
You ain't got time to take a ride

Quackity Quack
Don't talk back

Quackity Quack, Quackity Quack (til fade)​ 

:biggrin:


----------



## jleiwig (Dec 9, 2009)

It makes no difference what so ever.  The sound is formed by the insert (black piece in your picture).  The only difference the length of the camo section will have is how much pressure it takes to make the reed vibrate.  Just like an air compressor, a small tank fills faster than a larger tank.  same thing goes for length of the call barrel (camo section).


----------

